# 2013 Rear Bench Removal



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

Checked out a few threads on this bench removal. Seems they all were a couple of years old. Is it possible that the '11 & `12 models were different than the `13? As all of the info mentioned firm lifting at the center of each seat, my 2013 is simply not going. I feel the connection. Feels like the maybe a ratchet type fitting in there? Like the bench connector is lifting up on the housing it is sitting in a little. Feels like I`m pulling so hard the seat is going to break. Figure I`d wait until next year when the car is a little older than 2 weeks to break anything.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Post up some pictures of where you're at and where you're pulling and I can help you out. There is absolutely no difference so far for the interior set up of the Cruze, and it wont change until there is a major model re-design which is in the works, but has yet to launch. Have you checked out my thread for removing front and back seats?

How To Thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6478-how-remove-your-front-back-seats.html


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Post up some pictures of where you're at and where you're pulling and I can help you out. There is absolutely no difference so far for the interior set up of the Cruze, and it wont change until there is a major model re-design which is in the works, but has yet to launch. Have you checked out my thread for removing front and back seats?


Hmmmm, .............. Just tried it again. Won`t go. I`m pulling strait up at the front of the bench where the two connections are. Rear passenger side, just the left. Rear driver`s side, just to the right. I can feel the connection with my fingers underneath. How hard are you pulling?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

xczar said:


> Hmmmm, .............. Just tried it again. Won`t go. I`m pulling strait up at the front of the bench where the two connections are. Rear passenger side, just the left. Rear driver`s side, just to the right. I can feel the connection with my fingers underneath. How hard are you pulling?


Are you just trying to remove the bottom of the seats or the backs? If its the bottom you should just give it a decent tug to get it to pop lose.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

Just need the bottom free. I`m a 6ft, 190lbs construction worker. Believe me, it don`t want to go. Other than pulling strait up, any tips? I`ll give it a go tomorrow, or maybe call the dealer service to get a tip on Tuesday.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Umm, do you happen to live near the bay area [San Jose, CA]?

If so we could meet at a parking lot and I can take a look at it. Otherwise I have no idea why its not working out for you since mine pop'd straight out without a single problem, and I'm 60lbs lighter than you D: [same height too].


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Tried several times to remove the bottom rear seat from my 2012 2LT, if for no other reason to clean the crumbs out of there. Swore my back was going to give out first. 04 Cavalier was bad enough, each time those metal clips would come out with the seat. Had to bend those outward and put those in the slots first before putting that seat back in. It is real easy to snap that seat back in.

88 Supra is super easy, has two pull tabs to pull out first, effortless.

Would be wonderful if someone that was able to lift out their rear seat bottom, to post photos of what those clips look like. Maybe some silicone grease would help.

Assume they are using plastic tabs that snap into metal clips like the Cavalier, sure don't want to break off those plastic tabs. Always seems to happen with other snap in stuff by using excessive force. Had that on a 93 Bravada with five plastic holding in the bottom of the dash, that had to be removed to change a leaking heater core. As careful as I was, still broke off a couple, reattached those with thin long screws and hot glue or would have to live with rattles.

Anything to make production easier, screw the consumer, would be far better to screw in these components.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> Tried several times to remove the bottom rear seat from my 2012 2LT, if for no other reason to clean the crumbs out of there. Swore my back was going to give out first. 04 Cavalier was bad enough, each time those metal clips would come out with the seat. Had to bend those outward and put those in the slots first before putting that seat back in. It is real easy to snap that seat back in.
> 
> 88 Supra is super easy, has two pull tabs to pull out first, effortless.
> 
> ...


Its a rectangular metal hook that goes into two plastic tabs/holders. I'll try and take some better pics today since I don't show it in my How To thread.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have removed mine a few times and managed to break one of the clips.... it takes allot of force to remove the seat by pulling up. seems to be a long screw driver might be able to ply the clip a bit so it doesn't have so much holding force. 

You have to be super careful once you have the front unclipped while your trying to unhook the back edge of seat you can inadvertently re-hook the front. the back edge(both sides) you just press down and toward back of car to unhook.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

By any chance is that frame receptacle for the seat tab made out of plastic? Looking at the line drawings on gmpartsdirect.com, sure looks that way.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> By any chance is that frame receptacle for the seat tab made out of plastic? Looking at the line drawings on gmpartsdirect.com, sure looks that way.


Yes, the seat has two metal loops attached(one in each front corner), they clip into a plastic piece which clips into the metal floor of car. The first time I removed the seat I managed to pull the plastic clip insert out with the metal loop. this time that same one disintegrated when I pulled up. 

will have to get a part number to replace the broken one, you didn't happen to notice one when you were on GMpartsdirect?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This is all they have listed.

"

[ 2 ] BODY HARDWARE / SEATS & TRACKS / REAR SEAT COMPONENTS / Cushion assy retainer   * cushion assy retainer SEAT CUSHION *
PARTS: Part included with cushion assembly.
MSRP*Online Price*$19.58*$12.22"


*
 
Do not have a link for this page, nor could I post the line drawing, so had to copy screen and save it my computer to post it. But does show the steps to find it.

View attachment 14427


Not sure if this is the same part or not without seeing, but if it is, quite a bit cheaper.

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/High-quality-Seat-Fixed-Clip-Rear-seat-buckle-for-Chevrolet-Cruze-4pcs-lot-
Free-shipping-KL12067/514903_669515127.html

Thanks for the warning on trying to remove that rear seat.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

Sorry for just getting back online, working toooo many hours. Is this the correct part for our Cruze that Nick was kind enough to post?

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/High-quality-Seat-Fixed-Clip-Rear-seat-buckle-for-Chevrolet-Cruze-4pcs-lot-
Free-shipping-KL12067/514903_669515127.html

Cuz this is exactly what I`m thinking is in there, and sure as sh*t, I`m going to break it. It actually looks like a screw driver needs to be plunged into the side to release it. Anyone try this? When I get home from work sometime this week, I`ll give it a go.

Oh, I`m in Northeastern PA. Thanks SMURF for the offer though.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I was able to place a 1 by 4 block under the seat, so I could peak in with a flashlight. About a 1/2" gap between the top of that loop and that plastic clip. Tried putting in a large screwdriver inside of that loop to attempt to pry it against that plastic clip. With any more force, was certain to break something, so quit while I was ahead.

Maybe spraying some lubricant in there would help. Good grief, these have to be tight, but not this tight, crazy. Feel I would like to have two spare clips before trying. Or maybe getting my dealer to do this. I would carve those out somehow so they are not quite so tight.

Reminds me of those two one time plastic clips to hold the engine under cover on. When they had to change my power steering rack, both were broken. But rather than put those in, that rectangular hole was the same as the others with metal clips and screws in there. That was far more intelligent.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Well since I still currently have the rear seat bottom out of my car I decided to take a look at the plastic clip. It looks to have no actual way to pry/remove without the possibility of breaking it. I'm sure the first time one could get away with removing the seat without breaking it but like me the second time was too much. 

I am leaving the rear seat bottom out of my car for now since no one ever rides back there and then the fold down seats actually lay flat then. Will have to consider replacing the expensive plastic clip or come up with something new. Heck I could fill the one side with silly putty probably wouldn't notice the difference.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe we should be thinking outside of the box, and that piece of plastic should come out with that loop. Does it have tab catches on it that can be pressed in somehow?

Did a net search on this, everyone is asking how to remove that back seat, but nobody seems to have an answer. Has to be an answer someplace.

Did have short term job working at a seat cover place, never had problems removing any seat, but found that to be an extremely boring job. Everybody back then when buying a car would get seat covers. Heck I took those off so I could enjoy like a brand new interior.

Always a first time problem for everything, never thought it would be trying to unsnap a seat.


----------

